
Is Psychology a Science? - wmat
http://arachnoid.com/psychology/psychology_science.html
======
wmat
The feedback is a worthwhile read:
[http://arachnoid.com/psychology/feedback1.html](http://arachnoid.com/psychology/feedback1.html)

~~~
DanBC
lutusp rejects all psychiatry and psychology. He denies that phobias are real;
he denies that OCD is real.

His sailing is interesting. His NASA experience is interesting. His posts
about psychology are mostly full of errors.

